# MS Word/Outlook Error



## phark (Nov 27, 2002)

I am running into a problem and wonder if anyone else has had the same problem with their Microsoft Outlook & Word installation. The problem just started to occur.

Whenever I open Microsoft Outlook, I get the following errors:

CiceroUIWndFrame: WINWORD.EXE - Ordinal Not Found
The Ordinal 35209 could not be located in the dynamic link library USER32.DLL

Then when I exit Outlook, I get the following:

Microsoft Word
The Visual Basic environment could not be initialized.

I unistalled Word and the errors went away. When I re-installed Word, the errors came back. Has anyone ever ran into this before?

I am using Windows XP Pro and Office XP.

Thanks!
Pat


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello,

There is a Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) article that matches your problem almost exactly: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q212669

I know this might not apply directly to your problem, but as far as error messages go, there is usually one root problem that will have a number of different symptoms, such might be yours.

I hope this helps you out


----------



## phark (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the link to the MS article... unfortunatly, I tried all of those and it didn't fix it. Guess its time for a format and a complete install. :bandit: 

Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

keep searching...I had the same error but I dont remeber what fixed it...try putting the error into a search engine like 

www.google.com or www.dogpile.com

Sorry I dont remeber what fixed it...also ...find and delete all copies of normal.dot...might not be the exact problem but multiple copies of normal.dot will cause office to go screwey and the file gets recreated when office opens...also do a virus scan and check your macro settings...

good luck


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey phark,

And welcome to the board!

I am currently having the same problem. It turns out that the "Visual Basic Environment" is a set of files used with MS Office to avoid conflicts in C++ and other languages used to create the application. I found in my system error record, that the error was associated to a dll file that was causing the problem. First of all, the problem is that everytime I open WORD, it will get to about halfway through loading, and give me an error, telling me the application will be terminated. After finding the DLL file that was for some reason causing the problem, I made an extra copy of the dll file for backup, and deleted it. The dll file was called VBE6.dll, which in Win XP (Which is what you have), would be located in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VBA\VBE6\

I deleted it, and Word started running again! However, now everytime I run the program, it gives me an error telling me that the Visual Basic Environment is not initialized........

And everytime I startup Windows, it attempts to reinstall the missing dll file from Office Installation...............

So Its a strange problem, but hopefully it can be fixed.........

Hope this helps.

Try to go look for the dll file I mentioned above, and let me know how it goes.

DaTruMasta


----------

